# NEED HELP flying puppy from Budapest to SFO



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

My wife was raised here in budapest so we are here on vacation, ive always wanted a viszla and this is our opportunity to bring one home with us. We are having issues with our airline as there is no room to fly our puppy back with us. We are so committed to getting him home and would love any pointers you may have on how to ship the dog separately if need be. Thank you in advance


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey sorry to hear that you've got trouble to bring your pup home. If you bought a puppy from a good breeder- the breeder should be able to arrange the flight for you. We flew our pup overseas to get her and everything was arranged by our experienced breeder. If you bought you pup from a pet store (hopefully not) or from a dubious backyard breeder or a puppymill, then you have to arrange it on your own. Are you informed about quarantine and all the health checks which need to be done to fly a pup overseas? Flying a puppy overseas is a process which can't be done in 2days. Needs a lot of preperations.
You might contact JetPets. Good luck!


----------



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

Definitely an experienced breeder however we are just freaking out a little bit trying to make sure everything goes as smooth as possible. Now the airline says they CAN accommodate the puppy in cabin, now we're hoping all documentation necessary is a go. The checklist we have is as follows, Microchip / Medical documentation / the puppy is 10 weeks old.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

To come to the UK from Hungary pups need to be 16 weeks, and fully vaccinated with a European Union Passport. Anti-rabies vaccine is not administered until the pups are three months old

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Get some disposable nappies for the trip.............


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Thrashers*, I sent you a PM. What an exciting time! Good luck and don't forget to tell us in the forum how the little guy is doing


----------



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much especially Suliko. I will update everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

shouldn't the travel arrangements have been made months ago? i mean you didn't just go get a puppy on a wimb did you?
we made 2 seperate flights for our pup, one to meet the breeder and the litter and one to pick him up.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Looney said:


> shouldn't the travel arrangements have been made months ago? i mean you didn't just go get a puppy on a wimb did you?
> we made 2 seperate flights for our pup, one to meet the breeder and the litter and one to pick him up.


Two flights to Budapest....wow...you really are committed aren't you..............


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Looney*, not everyone has the same experience. I, for example, got my oldest V. Sophie here in the US, one hour away from where I live. I met her, and I thought she was perfect.....until the day I brought her home. There were many issues we had to work on. I never met my little Pacsirta before she came to us, but I put all my trust into both breeders who I worked with - one in Latvia who actually went and saw her and Pacsirta's breeder. Pacsirta has been such a great girl, very clever and without any issues so far. I have no regrets whatsoever. I love both of my Vizslas and can't imagine my life without them  
I don't know how much you have traveled to Europe, but just so you know, things over there do not always work the way they work here. It can be quite a different world


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't understand why go through all that trouble?
Are you guys planing to become professional breeders?

There are Americanized Vizslas that are every bit as good looking, every bit as smart and every bit as able as the current Hungarian dogs.
There are obvious drawbacks to importing animals (for the average person), according to our breeder. It takes on average 3 generations for a dog to really adjust to a new climate.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I asked my breeder about the differences. She sent me the interview by Marion Coffman (author of "the bible"). Coffman was a famous US breeder from CT. Many HOF dogs! 

She said Americans had the luxury of not having to live under the occupation, so they could concentrate more methodically on all aspects of breed standard. Including things that are last on anyone's list (for example, proper shape of feet). My breeder thinks Hungarians are able to get higher rate of good head shapes compared to Americans. But that American dogs are better overall (more breeders, more time, more resources).


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

datacan said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand why go through all that trouble?
> Are you guys planing to become professional breeders?
> 
> There are Americanized Vizslas that are every bit as good looking, every bit as smart and every bit as able as the current Hungarian dogs.


*datacan*, I don't think it was any more trouble to go through as if we were to buy our second Vizsla in the US. It still involves a lot of planning, coordination, patience and excitement. I do have to say had I not had all the wonderful help from Latvia and Hungary, I don't think Pacsirta or any other Hungarian import would be here, at least not now. I also don't think that it is that big of a deal to have a Vizsla from a different country. If you talk to many breeders, most have sent puppies to Europe, Australia, South Africa. It really isn't that uncommon. Where I see a difference is the purpose of the Vizsla. From information I have gathered, most European Vizslas are involved in hunting and/or show. Americans tend to have these great dogs more as pets...which is fine too, I think  I don't plan on becoming a professional breeder, no. I just really fell in love with the more rugged look that Vizslas tend to have over there. 
Of course there are many beautiful American Vizslas. I have one! She's the love of my life...well one of them!  Bringing home Pacsirta from Hungary by no means is a sign of me disliking American Vizsla breeders. The choice of a Hungarian Vizsla import was a very personal choice 

*veifera*, you are correct about the head. Lots of attention is paid to it. Also the chest. 

Thank you both for sharing your breeders' thoughts on Hungarian Vs vs American Vs. I find it very interesting. Would love to learn more


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > shouldn't the travel arrangements have been made months ago? i mean you didn't just go get a puppy on a wimb did you?
> ...


Obviously i was referring to the fact that we TOOK two flights ANYWHERE in preperation. If i was dead set on a budapest puppy, then yeah would have been two expensive long flights but hey it is what it is right.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for waking me up, Suliko.
http://www.vizsla.hu/ pictures they post are on the left side.. How many have hunt ready vizslas? Not to mention most of them are Vizsla mixes. 
On average, dogs over there are bread for temperament, not for show, not for hunting.
Most breeders dont have enough money to register their dogs. Some dogs are exported for minimal funds, registered abroad and smuggled back for breeding. That's why the government wants to step in and regulate breeding.

What is notable, is the way they raise their pups. Its a cultural thing. The early experiences make quite a difference. 
I achieved very simliar results by seeking out Hungarian breeders in Canada.

In America and Canada there is lots more emphasis on field trials and hunting. I have talked extensively with our breeder. Her parents are Hungarian and started breeding with 3 Hungarian Vs in late '70s. The only customers they had in those days were Hungarian-Canadian hunters. The housepet craze came later, in the 90's. These days, only 20% are sold to hunters. 
Temperament is a big issue, females, always sell first. Males are not as lucky.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OOPS.. things change fast in Hungary... last time I checked their forum (only 3 months ago), I was not comfortable posting a link to their picture gallery http://www.vizsla.hu/en/gallery/1/ quite different, now.

the rules on that form allow breeders to post pups for sale... http://www.vizsla.hu/en/home/


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*datacan*, I had typed up a nice response...and it dissapeared :'( Ugh... 

In short: I was refering more to the honest breeders. Yes, inbreeding and "mass production" is common. You even have to be very selective among breeders, I was warned. Some can trick you under a minute just to try to make a buck. Also, selling "purebred" puppies without "papers" is common. I don't know how government would be able to stop this though. Determining the "correct" standard could spark some fire, I imagine.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, different world there. 
Still, I am pretty confident, the dogs imported by professional breeders to North America were from the best the breed had to offer.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

datacan said:


> Still, I am pretty confident, the dogs imported by professional breeders to North America were from the best the breed had to offer.


Agreed!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Man who cares really? do you have a loving healthy puppy? if so then great.
I liked the idea of the more boxed head/face that the european's have..(like great danes)
i think laszlo has the muzzle i wanted so i'm happy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

All I have to add is that I love Pacsirta's look! I noticed the difference right away (and not just her tail!) and I had no idea that they were bred to have different heads. Personally, I think she is a beautiful dog with a nice build. There is a noticable difference between her and other Vizslas I've seen. Of course, that is only superficial. From the time I spent with her (which wasn't much) she seemed to have a great personality, as well!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> All I have to add is that I love Pacsirta's look! I noticed the difference right away (and not just her tail!) and I had no idea that they were bred to have different heads. Personally, I think she is a beautiful dog with a nice build. There is a noticable difference between her and other Vizslas I've seen. Of course, that is only superficial. From the time I spent with her (which wasn't much) she seemed to have a great personality, as well!


My Ozkar comes from a Hungarian import. He also has the squarer jaw and head, as well as being slightly shorter and more stocky. I also really like that V look. I like the look of all V's, but more so the Hungarian lines. they look a little more utilitarian! 

But, I have also found the Hungarian dogs that I have seen here in Oz, that while being great working dogs, are bigger sooks than the Aussie lines. Ozkar cries and winges a lot   Going for a walk....cries and whines from getting in till we get out at the walk spot. He also has to be in constant contact with me. A paw, a lean, a lie next to me......... A really velcro Vizsla....


----------



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

We got him! Meet Major (pronounced My-OR in Hungarian). 10 weeks old, it's been a really interesting 24 hours. Since we are abroad we are in a totally different setting than he will be in at home. The wife is afraid of taking him for walks etc. outside although he has his shots already. When he is upset he nips and bites at our ankles, knees etc. and even does a humping motion which we have had to discipline constantly. On the flip side whenever he isn't eating/drinking/pooping/peeing/getting mad we can't exercise him in this 500 square foot apartment he is all over us sleeping with us and being the cutest dog ever. He also seems to get the hiccups a lot, (2-3 times already). Any pointers? We fly out Monday morning and he'll be traveling in the cabin of the plane with us. The vet recommended purchasing a sedative just incase. I've attached pics for everyone


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So cute. How exciting for you. Good Luck for your journey home. What do you do about feeding, pooing and peeing in the cabin??? I've never flown with a dog in the cabin...but much nicer for him.

Look forward to hearing how things go.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

He is a doll! Yes, good luck with the trip home! ... For the time being, to wear him out - you could play "find it" games where you plant treats around the house and have him go sniff for them.. or you could play "monkey in the middle" where your girlfriend and you toss one of his fav toys back and forth (and let him get it sometimes!!) - most effective I would think in a long hall or corridor or a wide room if one is available to you... or just light training would even tire him out pretty quickly


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It's a boy...  
You may try to take him into your lap and stick your fingers into his mouth. Yelp like his litter mates every time he crunches on your fingers.


----------



## Thrashers (May 24, 2012)

In regards to feeding, and bathroom preparation in the cabin the airline says absolutely no taking the dog out on the plane. Needless to say its going to be very interesting. We are dreading our two flights home, we just wish he was in our house already. Thank you for all the continued feedback and comments we appreciate it. I'll try to post more pics soon.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got nothing useful on the super long flight problem, but our boy had the hiccups all the time at that age. He grew out of it.

Major is adorable.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Thrashers*, congratulations!! I am glad things worked out for you! I hope you have a safe flight back and don't forget to tell us how Major did during the flight. He is such a cutie! I'm sure you'll have your hands full first few weeks upon arrival. Pacsirta too had hickups often but rarely now (she's 5 months). It is mostly due to air inhaled while eating and really isn't anything to worry about. As usual, keep us posted! 

*OttosMama*, thank you for such kind words! Pacsirta is a very sweet girl. Can't wait to meet you and Otto again!


----------



## reneevanm (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I just came across your post regarding flying with a puppy you got in Hungary. How did that go? I got a female puppy from Vadaszfai kennel in Hungary in 2010 and am very happy with her. Please contact me at [email addy removed] since we have hungarian dogs in common, would like to keep in touch. I am in Florida, but so what, it is a small world these days. Hoping to hear from you. Renee


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi ! I my breeder airmax through lufthansa they were very easy and the puppy was treated well through the entire flight ( BUD to EWR)


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

My little girl who is a hungarian import also has the squarer head/jaw it is noticeable and I love it- makes her look even more regal


----------

